
Ask HN: I've 2m/m unique visitors, what to sell to them? - betimd
I have more than 2 million unique visitors on my sites (~10 sites) and I&#x27;m not selling any product to them. I&#x27;m earning money on other ways like selling links and promoting specific services (affiliate) but I really like to turn to product. So, I need your advice, thoughts and sharing experiences like this. My sites has to do with traveling and education.
======
earthshout
Newsletter Ads and Exclusive Paid Subscription Content. Automated Email
Courses

~~~
betimd
I'm interested in creating any app or product ...

------
navjack27
Don't. Stop. Why?

Just harvest their data! Sell that.

